# new ariens snowblower problem with wheel drive



## plower13 (Dec 12, 2007)

brand new ariens 6hp snowblower only one wheel spins and pulls the unit to one side.we barely got any snow but what the plow put up into the driveway i tried it out for the first time and it didnt seem right shouldnt both wheels spin??


----------



## StoneDevil (Dec 13, 2007)

well i couldn't't answer that, but my ariens is coming today when i put it together and test it i let you know, but they should both spin in my opinion


----------



## streetsurfin' (Jan 22, 2004)

*If it is built like the 9 hp unit,*

Both wheels will drive if you place the clevis clips on each axle end through the wheel and axle. Through the axle only let's that side spin freely. One wheel clipped gives easier turning and one wheel drive.


----------



## plower13 (Dec 12, 2007)

streetsurfin';458769 said:


> Both wheels will drive if you place the clevis clips on each axle end through the wheel and axle. Through the axle only let's that side spin freely. One wheel clipped gives easier turning and one wheel drive.


thanks for the response,yea i took a look at it last nite and stuck the pin threw the other hole to lock the axle much better,even tho theres no snow to rip threw


----------

